# sokkia link



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم رفع هذا البرنامج مره اخرى مع الشرح
وهو مفيد جدا لاجهزة السوكيا لتنزيل ورفع الداتا المساحيه
دعوه بظاهر الغيب لجميع امة الاسلام
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jlulzjjjou4


----------



## ابوهشوم (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا حبيبي يعقوب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الدبس (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.................الف شكرا وجزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد56 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر 
وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مساح هندسة (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخوي يعقوب على هذا البرنامج الرائع تحياتي لك


----------



## BEBO81 (9 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elkhateb (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elkhateb (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## top.surveyor (28 نوفمبر 2011)

706681 stop 66


----------



## top.surveyor (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## top.surveyor (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً 
اللهم اجزه خيراً وأعطه علماً نافعاً ورزقاً طيباً وعملاً متقبلاً


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## legend201030 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## hamidbabiker (14 ديسمبر 2011)

احسنت


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية 
​


----------



## nasr1 (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ولكن عند التسطيب لايعمل وتظهر رسالة need upgrade فما هو الحل


----------



## المـــرداوي (19 أبريل 2012)

nasr1 قال:


> جزاكم الله خير ولكن عند التسطيب لايعمل وتظهر رسالة need upgrade فما هو الحل


نفس الرسالة طلعتلي​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء حدثت هذه المشكله معي بتاريخ اليوم
وبحثت في النت على اي شيء يفيد في تشغيله فلم اجد اي شيء حتى شركة سوكيا لا يوجد اي حل
الحل الوحيد والبسيط ارجع تاريخ الكمبيوتر الى الوراء اسبوع وحيرجع يشتغل معاك طبعا هذا حل مؤقت الى ان تفرج
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## newbarabas (19 أبريل 2012)

*انا معايا البرنامج*

ياجماعة انا معايا البرنامج بس حد يشرح لى ازاى اشاركم بية انا جايبة من التوكيل نفسة ومعاة ملف ريجسترى


----------



## nasr1 (20 أبريل 2012)

الأخ المهندس / يعقوب جزاكم الله خير على هذا الحل المؤقت


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيز حاول تعملو اب لود على الميديا فير


----------



## saadson (28 ديسمبر 2012)

البرنامج لا يعمل بدون ريجيستري


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك و جزاء الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمود العموري (16 يونيو 2014)

مشكور جدا


----------

